# Help on making the right choice in adding another amp.



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

I bought the NAD T-785 receiver about a month ago and it is fantastic. I love the processing unit and the audio quality is overwhelming. 

I've driven the NAD for this month and though I can hear some improvement in the amp section for the burn in time but the sound isn't as full and detailed as my old Rotel RSX 1065. The spl is lower too, which is surprising. The NAD is 120 wpc and the Rotel is only 100 watts. I can crank up the NAD to full volume and sit there all day long but I wouldn't dare turn up the Rotel to max.

I love the processing section of the NAD, guessing it is a combination of the 175 processor they offer along with the amp section.

I'm looking at the Rotel RB 1090 2 channel 380 wpc and using it for my mains only and letting the NAD handle the center, surrounds, and center backs. 

My other option for about the same money is a straight out RMB 1095 5 channel 200 watt amp. I'll just use one channel from the NAD for the center backs and the great processor.

I've been told to go to Bryston and others, but that's way out of my price range. 

I got burned on an Onkyo 875 that wouldn't perform, so I'm leary of purchasing something I haven't used or tested.

I do know how well the Rotel sounded before; and having 200 watts x 5 instead of 100 watts x 5 like I had in my RSX 1065, that may be my best option.

My subs very large so the 1090 2 channel x 380 may be a better option. I'm kinda in limbo. I have located some almost new units of each amp I can afford.

I have a total of 20 active drivers, and may be adding two more small subs to my center backs in parallel with my B & W DM 303s. That's a lot of drivers for any amp. Most of my loads to the amps will be 4 ohm.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

Mike


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What went wrong with the Onkyo, out of curiosity?


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

I didn't like it. It didn't perform as advertised.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

And, now that I've read over your post, I can find a single question 

What are you curious about, are you looking to get a louder system, and want advice on what to buy?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I'd still be curious about the Onkyo, so if you could link me details on what lead to it being worthless, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

I want the best overall quality and yes, I want the spl when I need it. I have premium drivers in my system and I want to sit in the sweet spot and be at the concert. My fav is music DVDs. 

I could go either way with my two options, but I'm looking more for quality. The mains have dual Lambdas in them in parallel and have the Scan Speaks being in parallel for the mids. The Lambdas mid-bass drivers are capable of 500 watts ea.

Thanks for responding.

Mike


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't want to discuss the Onkyo problems again.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds to me like the crossover settings were not set up right in the Onkyo. The 875 is a fantastic receiver.
The so called flames and heat issues with Onkyo's have never been proven and are unfounded. 

You say that you are still having issues with db levels from your mains with your current NAD? are you sure that your speakers that your driving are not lower than 4 ohms or higher than 8ohms


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

My NAD sounds great. It's just weaker and less dynamic on output than the Rotel was. 

My ohms load are 3.2 for the center, 4 for the surrounds, 4 for my mains, and 8 for the center backs. I have two 1450 watt QSC amps driving my subs, one per subwoofer cabinet. I'm also using the Reckhorn B-1 for bass management.

I had no problems with the Rotel other than board failure in the audio decoding. It also had no HDMI and had 2003 technology.

I did find reports about the Onkyo and that's why I didn't want to discuss my issues any more as not to offend anyone. I'm going to re-edit my last posts as I didn't want to bring it up again in the first place. 

I had all of the internal settings set up perfect. I crossed the subs over at 80 hz, the THX recommended setting. I spent a straight 24 hours on setup and still it didn't perform. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mike Cason said:


> My ohms load are 3.2 for the center, 4 for the surrounds, 4 for my mains, and 8 for the center backs. I have two 1450 watt QSC amps driving my subs, one per subwoofer cabinet. I'm also using the Reckhorn B-1 for bass management.


Thats a tough system to drive even for the best and most expensive receivers. 



> I did find reports about the Onkyo and that's why I didn't want to discuss my issues any more as not to offend anyone. I'm going to re-edit my last posts as I didn't want to bring it up again in the first place.


Understandable I have seen the reports as well and was not trying to start a debate just stating that your the first person I have actually talked to who had issues.
My 805 has run 4 ohm speakers on the mains and centre for some time but now I also power my mains with an external amp. 
I could recomend looking at Samson amps, the Samson servo 600 is rated at 300watts times two into 4 ohms and uses a large toroidal power supply giving it really stable and clean power. The price points for the Samson amps is very reasonable.


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

I checked out the Samson Servo you recommended. I appreciate the link but as I stated in my first post, I want to stay with either the Rotel 200 watt 5 channel, or the 2 channel 380 watt. I've used the Rotel 100 watt for 5.5 years and have driven the system hard at times and the Rotel takes the load very easily. In layman's terms, I know their product and how well they sound and perform. I also like their sound quality.

I'm leaning a bit towards using the 380 wpc for the mains because of their load on the entire system, and letting the NAD handle the rest of the speakers. I think that would be my best option but I'm always am open to suggestions. 

Someone else may suggest to go with the 5 channel x 200 watts and have a good reason for their recommendation. 

That's what these forums are here for, everyone sharing opinions and ideas. I've received a lot of help and have also helped a lot of folks too. This time I would like a doctor's second opinion. I can get my hands on either amp.

Thanks Tony,
Mike


----------

